# Thinking of buying a Simplicity



## Chainsaw Sara (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi I’m new here needing a little feedback...
I have a chance to buy a 74 Simplicity Broadmore that has been sitting a few years. The guy is asking $250. Is that a good deal?
Thank you


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. It would have to be your call, as we don't know what condition the engine is in ( does it run or even turn over?) and is it all there. I've checked a few parts suppliers and there seems to be brake bands, nuts bolts and springs but not a heck of a lot of other parts. Does it have a deck on it?
If you are handy and you are into vintage tractors, $250 isn't isn't the end of the world, and it could be a fun restoration project, but it could be a pricey in a hurry, I suppose.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

$250 for a 46 year old Broadmore is a little high. Simplicity only made them a couple of years, so that's why Bill is saying chassis parts are hard to find. They usually came with a 8HP Briggs, which was *way* under powered for a 400LBS machine.

If you spend just a couple of $100 to "restore" it, then you'll have $500 in 46 year old machine that was nothing special the day it was built and nobody bought when they were new to the point were Simplicity dropped the line after just a couple of years.

You can find an early 70's Case 220, or 444, for about the same price and then you've got something worth restoring.


----------



## Chainsaw Sara (Apr 9, 2020)

OK Thank you for your input... gives me something to think about for sure. I appreciate you taking the time to answer my question


----------

